# minnow hooks



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

When I was younger I used a small minnow hooks to catch bait. It was much smaller th a normal a #10 bream hook. Does anyone know where to get some? Can't find any online.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Call your local bait & tackle store.*

If I am thinking right, we used a #20 or 22 long shank hook for minnows. Tiny long shank hooks are easier to work with than short shank hooks. Easier to remove from a fish and less often swallowed.

A jar of GULP! earthworms will last several years and catch hundreds of minnows. I catch lots of Bull Minnows (Mud Minnows/Killifish) with little hooks and GULP!.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I bought some at bass pro that were the smallest I had ever seen, in fact they were so small I ended up losing them 
I'm gonna go look again now


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Here is a little blurb on bait catching*

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f26/hook-line-bull-minnows-24985/


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Pretty near snagless hook for Flounder fishing W/Bull Minnows*

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f26/rign-hook-rigged-flounder-23238/


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm the kinda fisherman that doesn't really care what he catches- as long as I'm catching something! Gimme those little hooks and them gulp worms and I'll catch all the bait!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I found some #16. Maybe they will work.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I used to have some myself for catching river roaches, but those are gone and I haven't seen any in a long time. If you found # 16 then those should work great for bait fishing.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f35/how-do-you-get-bull-minnows-73503/


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Find a place that sells fly tying hooks like barlowstackle.com and you will find hooks as small as #20. Bass Pro may have then in the fly fishing section.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Ordered a box of #16 from amazon and got them today. They look like the perfect size.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

The main problem I see is the minnows are all to small. I have yet to find and of size. I don't even see how the fish can see them. 
I won't buy them.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

What?


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Sorry I miss read.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I believe people are talking about catching river roaches from local rivers.


----------

